# How to wrap your hands



## Andrew Green (Feb 16, 2007)

Wrapping hands is important, it keeps them protected and injury free. Also absorbs sweat and keeps your hands comfy and gloves less smelly. So, I figured it was time we had some instructions up here.
[FONT=Verdana,MS Sans Serif]
[/FONT]First you need to get some handwraps (this should be obvious)
 If they are Everlast ones you got at a local sports store and are about 8 ft long, go back to step one and try again 

 Really there are 2 basic styles, both of which need to be pretty long. There is the standard cotton style, and the Mexican style which have a little elasticity in them. I prefer the Mexican style as I find them more comfortable, a more snug fit, and less likely to slide around. 
 As far as wrapping goes, there really is no one set way, everyone will show you a little different, but the basic idea is still the same. Since we all like the protection in different places, and have differently shaped hands you will probably end up finding a way that works for you. Until then, imitate what others do, but don't think of it as "this is the PROPER way", there are many. Basically you want to support the hand to protect it, whatever your hands need is the proper way.

  First spread your fingers, this will help keep you from wrapping to tight and cutting off circulation to your hand. When you make a fist, it will be bigger then when your hand is open, so stretch it out. Wrap snug, but not tight, and if it feels like your hand is cut off from blood, unwrap and try again a little looser. Likewise, if it feels loose and like it is going to fall off, unwrap and do it again a little tighter. 

  First the loop goes over your thumb, and wrap it around your wrist.





Wrap it around your wrist a few times, the exact number isn't important, and is partially dependent on your hand size and the length of your wraps



Now take it up and over the knuckles, then back down to the wrist




And around the thumb. This can be done all the way around, half way, then around the hand and half way again, whatever you like. If you are using MMA gloves and have a tendency to catch your thumb, you might want to go a little heavier on the thumb, (or tuck your thumb in better)


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 16, 2007)

From there go around the wrist again



 And then from the thumb through the fingers



Then go around the knuckles once more, and use whatever is left to go around the wrist and close it off



Hand wrapping is not hard, but it may take you a few times to get the hang of it. But do everyone a favour and spend some time getting it right. It protects your hands, and saves your partners some annoyance as you spend 10 mins trying to get your hands wrapped at the beginning of each session


----------



## crushing (Feb 17, 2007)

A much better instruction than the little pamphlet that came with the wraps.  Thank you.


----------



## SideWinderGX (Feb 17, 2007)

very good post. i forgot the step in the 3rd icture, straight across your knuckles...every time i wrapped in between my fingers it just seemed to cover em up but i didnt bother with it. on the other hand, i wasnt wrapping my hand for my knuckles, but for my sprained wrist =X it actually helped out immensely, i could almost spar normally.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a comment...

My personal preference is not to wrap between the fingers.  I just find that if I try to, I end up feeling like I've got more wrap than hand, and I can't close my fist down.

But I agree; whatever method you prefer -- wrap your hands well if you want to save yourself from injuries!


----------



## KenpoGunz (Feb 17, 2007)

Great Post, its good to see more instructional posts on wrapping your hands, techniques, or whatever.


----------



## gardawamtu (Feb 18, 2007)

THanks! This was very helpful.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 5, 2007)

One of our fighters came back from training in Thailand with another way to do it that covered the knuckles more. The first thing he did was to take the wraps a couple of times round his knuckles and slip it off, folding them in half to make a thick pad he laid that bit across his knuckles then wrapped his hands in the same way as the second method but covering the padding too.


----------



## gardawamtu (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay, here is a total noob question.  Should the wraps be washed?  Will washing weaken the fibers too much?

I know that the whole day-old sweat thing is kinda romantic in a Rocky Balboa kind of way, but mine are getting a bit nasty.

By the way, at the new gym I've started at they have some communal wraps and gloves (kinda like bowling shoes) for new-comers (nasty).  :toilclaw: 

My wife and I bought our own after the first day.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 5, 2007)

yes, wash definately, otherwise you won't be able to go near them after a month or so.

Don't throw them in the washing machine though, they'll get wrapped around the spinner.  Colored ones also bleed... a lot.  So red wraps will turn anything else pink.

A mild soap and in the sink is what I do.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 6, 2007)

You can wash wraps in the laundry.  It used to be easier when they were all ties and not velcro -- but even the velcro can be washed; just try to cover as much of it as you can.  Ringside and others sell fancy bags that you can put them in to wash, or you can just by a mesh bag in many stores that'll do just fine.  Air drying usually works better than the dryer, in my experience.  They just get too knotted and twisted in the dryer...

But definitely wash them...  They can get seriously gross with regular training!  In between, I like to roll them LOOSELY, so that they've got a chance to dry.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Mar 6, 2007)

I let mine hang from something while I'm cooling off and then roll them up after they've dried a bit.


----------

